# Here's my calamari recipe.



## Storm123 (Sep 23, 2017)

So tonight I have bought and cleaned calamari/squid. (In my experience the uncleaned calamari is best). Separated the heads from the tubular body, and cut the tubes into rings. Patted it all dry with a towel and sprinkled with paprika. Now I'm going to heat some olive oil to a good heat in a frying pan and tip the calamari in for a few seconds, and then remove. This is not to cook them at all, but to change their shape and get them to sweat all the water out. Otherwise I can't fry them, as they end up stewing in all the liquid. 

I reserve the paprika coloured juice that comes off them though as there's good flavour in there.

Then, just before I serve, I put the heads into a clean frying pan with hot olive oil, along with garlic (whole cloves) and some Maldon salt flakes, and give them a good fry until they become golden and even a little charred. Then I remove and add the calamari rings and blob of butter and fry for around a minute, being careful not to overcook as they will become tough. Once tender, I remove from the heat squeeze in lemon juice and that reserved juice and deglaze. I stir in another knob of butter at the last minute, once off the heat to make the sauce buttery. 

Served with a nicely chilled chardonnay and a rocket salad with grana padano slivers, and few grapefruit segments. 

Anybody have any comments, advice, improvements, recommendations?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Parsley for color, and bread to sop up the sauce.


----------

